# Corsair Force GT not detected in BIOS???



## sxyadii (May 2, 2013)

From today morning, my corsair force gt 120gb ssd not detecting in bios....I had installed OS on it...plz help me

pc config
-----------
CPU - i5 3570k
Mobo - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 4 GB RAM x 4
Cabinet - Cooler Master STORM Enforcer
CPU Cooler - CM TPC 812 
SSD - Corsair ForceGT 120GB
HDD - WD Black 1TB + Seagate 500GB
GPU - Sapphire HD5850


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

did you check trhe Sata data/power cable .. connect the SSD on some other Sata port on the mobo, use some different Sata Cable / Or Sata power cable from PSU. If you are still facing the issue try the SSD on a friend's pc.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

You can also try doing a reset of the BIOS of the motherboard by removing the CMOS battery.

Can you post a photo of the list of devices you see?


----------



## sxyadii (May 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> did you check trhe Sata data/power cable .. connect the SSD on some other Sata port on the mobo, use some different Sata Cable / Or Sata power cable from PSU. If you are still facing the issue try the SSD on a friend's pc.



I checked with all sata ports and using different cable...but nothing works...



thetechfreak said:


> You can also try doing a reset of the BIOS of the motherboard by removing the CMOS battery.
> 
> Can you post a photo of the list of devices you see?



reset and updated BIOS ...no result.. today will try on friend pc.


----------



## sxyadii (May 4, 2013)

Tried SSD on friend pc. not working.. his system didnt started....

cpu is overheating too....above 45c WITH CM TPC 812 , chasis fans are running slow too..please see below pics and help me how to solve this problem







not able to install windows on second disk using Pendrive , PD is detected but when I select PD , getting error"  Reboot and select proper boot  device"


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2013)

Could you make the effort to mention the psu as well? RMA the drive. Can't do anything about it.


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2013)

Did you format the SSD before any usage or by any means ?? I too faced the same with my OCZ Vertex 3. But luckily it was recovered using OCZ Tools.


----------



## sxyadii (May 5, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Could you make the effort to mention the psu as well? RMA the drive. Can't do anything about it.



PSU - Corsair VX550


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 5, 2013)

RMA the drive. Let me know how did you setup the fans inside your case. If they're between 35-42, then simply just change the thermal paster on the cooler and make sure its mounted properly.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2013)

I think it's a issue with the drive too. RMA it and see what comes up.  Does the SSD work if it's only plugged and all other HDDs are unplugged?


----------



## sxyadii (May 5, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> RMA the drive. Let me know how did you setup the fans inside your case. If they're between 35-42, then simply just change the thermal paster on the cooler and make sure its mounted properly.



*Fans*
Front	- 1x 200mm red LED intake fan (3-pin header w/ molex adaptor)
Rear	- 1x 120mm exhaust fan (3-pin header w/ molex adaptor)
Top	- 1x 200mm fan mount
1x 120mm with TPC 212

there is one problem.. trying to install windows using pen drive...PD is detected but when I select PD , getting error" Reboot and select proper boot device"


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 5, 2013)

Post the screenshot of HWMonitor over here. Make sure all the temps can be seen on that screenshot. Let's also not forget that its very hot in this time of the year. Having an open space around the system is important, so is cleaning the system and applying fresh coat of thermalpaste helps, but like I said, please put up the HWMonitor screenie.


----------



## sxyadii (May 5, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Post the screenshot of HWMonitor over here. Make sure all the temps can be seen on that screenshot. Let's also not forget that its very hot in this time of the year. Having an open space around the system is important, so is cleaning the system and applying fresh coat of thermalpaste helps, but like I said, please put up the HWMonitor screenie.



I had installed Window on SSD, now SSD is neither booting up nor able to install window on other two disk..this is a problem.. first windows have to run ..


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 5, 2013)

Oh! I assumed you had another drive and installed an OS on it in the same rig so that you can diagnose and ask questions over here. >_>'

Well, send it for RMA. If you have a standby HDD to hook it to your system and install windows then we can go ahead, or else wait for the replacement to arrive..


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2013)

sxyadii said:


> *Fans*
> Front	- 1x 200mm red LED intake fan (3-pin header w/ molex adaptor)
> Rear	- 1x 120mm exhaust fan (3-pin header w/ molex adaptor)
> Top	- 1x 200mm fan mount
> ...



the PD is not bootable any more .. you need to make it bootable again and copy windows setup fules. Use a working pc running windows 7 and make sure you have have windows 7 iso/disc . Now follow this :
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool (WUDT) is unable to copy files


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2013)

It could be a failed drive.


----------

